# TPMS issue. Time for new sensors?



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've got an '04 Touareg V8, and i am getting "Defective Wheel on Board" and "Flat Tyre" messages in the MF1 display (with associated annoying-as-**** beeping). I am assuming that it's time to replace one or more of the TPMS sensors. Couple of questions, however.
- My understanding is that one cannot simply replace the batteries, the entire sensor needs replacing.
- I assume all 4 need to be replaced as a sat, is this correct?
- Is this something i need to go into the dealership for, or can anyone do this? (i.e. does it require a VAG-COM or other computer whatnottery to pair the new sensors or anything like that)?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (VWguy2004)*

Replace them as a set since you don't know for sure which one is bad with out having it scanned. Plus since they are getting old you would be better off doing all of them. Any decent tire shop would be able to install the new ones for you, but you have limited options on where to purchase them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (VWguy2004)*

Lots of threads about these right on page 1.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4631534
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4629440
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4631147


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (spockcat)*

The TPM is a sealed unit and does need to be replaced as a whole.
















Replacement is simple to do but requires the tire to be at least partially dismounted from the rim.
A how-to is here http://www.precisionframe.com/tire/tpms.php


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (DicknNancy)*

Thanks for the info. Next time the t'reg is in i'll have it taken care of. (dammed TMPS system).


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (VWguy2004)*

I just started having the same issues. I had heard the batt were to last 10 years...
I just turned the TPMS off and live with the disable in the display as I just replaced tires 4 months ago.
I've heard the 2004 TPMS is really optional and is not required....


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_I just started having the same issues. I had heard the batt were to last 10 years...
I just turned the TPMS off and live with the disable in the display as I just replaced tires 4 months ago.
I've heard the 2004 TPMS is really optional and is not required....
 If you turned yours off in the MFI then you have an early build Treg that had this feature built in. The rest of us need a VAG Com to turn it off, but good thing for us is when we do it, no more TPMS period!


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: TPMS issue. Time for new sensors? (chessmck)*

AT 160.00 per wheel for the part alone plus replacement kit and valve stem plus the cost to replace them at the dealer it adds up. I have a 2004 with 57xxx vin. The dealer coded the option to turn off but still has symbol and message on startup. Mine is doing the same thing plus I have new tires.The dealer wont turn it off anymore. I check the inflation every month anyway. Find someone with a vag com and have it turned off. Its alot cheaper. By turning it off I mean delete from MFI.


_Modified by rlkeen at 11:16 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm reporting the same issue on my 04' Touareg. Batteries are dead and the flat tire messages are driving me crazy. Waiting for help with someone that has a vagcom in SF, CA
Totally not worth replacing the sensors to keep them operating.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_I'm reporting the same issue on my 04' Touareg. Batteries are dead and the flat tire messages are driving me crazy. Waiting for help with someone that has a vagcom in SF, CA
Totally not worth replacing the sensors to keep them operating. 

As a temporary solution, pull fuse #24 on the driver's side fuse box. At least this way you only get the initial system warning rather than the continuous red FLAT TYRE warnings. I finally did that this weekend and today I finally recoded to kill the system entirely.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (spockcat)*

160 each









Org Siemens/Beru made "just" 55 bucks per unit from tirerack.... looks same as the 2nd set on my winter tires.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

Tirerack is $95 each
i think that is expensive so I had it disabled


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

I guess I am the only Knuckle head with a VAG-COM or VCDS (as it is called now by Ross- Tech) that replaced the sensors and control unit.
Well just to give the other side of the spectrum I will offer information and my own experience for those who want to keep a functioning TMPS system. Some of us have our Touaregs driven by your Wives, girlfriends, parents or Teenage children and they don't bother to look at the tires before getting in the car and driving off.
Driving on an underinflated tire could either damage the tire or the TPMS sensor inside them so I chose to keep mine functioning and since most new vehicles are federally required to have them I decided to keep mine functional.

1. We all know that you can't replace the batteries in the sensors.
Any touareg with the Model year year 2004 (which may have a build date or 2003 or 2004) that still has the original TPMS sensors will be throwing various fault codes and false alarms.
2. As far as replacement sensors go, the tire rack carries the Beru replacement sensors and valve stems. To get a new sensor and Stem will cost in the neighorhood of $95.00 (They are the same as the original sensors but they are not "High Visibility Orange" instead of gray.)
3. Pairing is not required but you do have to put the system in learn mode and drive for 15 to 30 minute for the system to take a reading and take a temperature reading of the tires.
Note: If you have a VAG-COM and you know what measuring blocks channel to access you can check various, status of each individual sensor positions such as PSI read in Bars, wheel temperature, battery life and sensor position.
Battery life is expressed in months if you have a sensor(s) with a battery life reading of 39 month or less just go ahead and replace them because they will just give you greif and throw false flat tyre warnings in the MFI.
Since early March of 2009 I have completed the replacement of all my TPMS sensors. Now that they have been replaced I have not had any sort of false readings or misleading warning messages. (the TPMS System can be considered as invisible now)
Last weekend I rotated my tires front to back. I was not able to add any air to the tires so I did not put the system in learning mode but here is what happened:
It notified me that I needed to check the Two rear tyres because they were underinflated. Based on the stored PSI that was programmed for the rears. I was shocked because prior to me changing the TPMS control module the system would not have known that the tire had switched position, but the new sensor and control module picked all of that up. 
As soon as I added the correct amount of air to my rear tires the warning went away immediately. I still put the system in learn mode but I don't think it was actually necessary.

My personal opinion is that the TPMS system in the early touareg was both the TPMS sensor and the TPMS control modules where plagued with issued I replaced these item overtime so the financial hit was not that severe as doing all of this at once with would have costed me almost $800.00


_Modified by VIVDUBBER at 1:01 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VIVDUBBER)*

I agree - the TPMS is useful even if you check the pressures regularly, so I also replaced mine and have had no false warnings since. My wife once picked up a nail at the start of a trip, and within an half-hour the system flagged the problem. Had she not had the warning the 8-hour drive would likely have ruined the tire before she noticed.


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

The TPMS system is far from perfect even when working correctly... Definitely not worth the cost of replacing the sensors on my '04. Unplugged/VAG'ed off the sensors. Bought a super-nice Longacre Racing digital tire gauge for $35 dedicated to the Twarg. Joy. Plenty of toys I can buy with that $500+.
Now if you are not the kind of driver to notice a flat tire or a change in handling from a low tire (I'm guessing a pretty high percentage of TREG owners *are* enthusiasts and *would* notice), perhaps you just need to pony up the $500 to keep the electronic nanny looking over your shoulder.









_Modified by pfb at 4:23 PM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by pfb at 4:24 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

Sadly, the electronic Nanny can come in the form of a traffic ticket or failure to pass a vehicle inspection. Be sure your state allows you to run with out some type of monitoring system if your model year requires it.
Nancy


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DicknNancy* »_Sadly, the electronic Nanny can come in the form of a traffic ticket or failure to pass a vehicle inspection. Be sure your state allows you to run with out some type of monitoring system if your model year requires it.


Yup. I'd like to see a LEO or an inspection clerk even be able to navigate the Touareg MFI to determine if TPMS is on/working... Let alone issue a ticket for it.
In the list of "life worries", I find it hard to think of a worry lower than 'a cop might give me a ticket if I turn my TPMS off', but if somebody always comes to a full & complete stop, never exceeds the posted limit, doesn't cross except in crosswalks, etc, than turning off the TPMS is definitely *NOT* for that person!


----------



## Cubs2k (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

Fairly certain not mandatory equipment for '04 MY


----------

